#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Sistema para servidor de internet.

## andrei_piovesan

Alguem sabe me dizer c tem alguma distro linux, q trabalhe como servidor de internet(eu sei que todas fazem isso, nao to querendo faze regra de nat e iptables na mão), eu preciso pra instalar em um cliente aqui ele quer bloquear sites e msn, mai eh soh de algumas maquinas, por isso queria alguma distro q fisesse isso meio que sozinha... mais no visual.

----------


## muriloc4

UNTAGLE
ZENTYAL
EDIAN FIREWALL.

para bloqueio o untangle é top, tem até hotspot.
mas gostei do zentyal, pois tem samba, jabber, squid com windows update.

se gostou agradeça.

----------


## Geeek

Te apresento o Mikrotik router OS.
Porque usar o MikroTik Router OS?

----------


## andrei_piovesan

Vou dar uma olhada nesses que o Murilo C4 Indicou, agradeço tb ao companheiro Geeek, mais o mikrotik eu conheço e para o que eu quero nao serve.

----------


## Genis

> Alguem sabe me dizer c tem alguma distro linux, q trabalhe como servidor de internet(eu sei que todas fazem isso, nao to querendo faze regra de nat e iptables na mão), eu preciso pra instalar em um cliente aqui ele quer bloquear sites e msn, mai eh soh de algumas maquinas, por isso queria alguma distro q fisesse isso meio que sozinha... mais no visual.


amigo, eu usaria a RB 450G ou mesmo uma 750G da pra fazer tudo isso que vc quer por IP, por PORTAS e mais um monte de rotas que pode ser feito com o MK.

----------


## Almirgas

> amigo, eu usaria a RB 450G ou mesmo uma 750G da pra fazer tudo isso que vc quer por IP, por PORTAS e mais um monte de rotas que pode ser feito com o MK.


Mas o cara quer um que faça tudo meio que sozinho....... se alguem souber também quero.. hhehhe... tudo meio que sozinho fica difícil. Um dos mais fáceis e que tem muito tutorial que o Microtik ele disse que não serve. Tem um que é vendido aqui no Under, parece que custa 1.000,00, já fem tudo configurado é um tal PROVEBUNTU.

----------


## tonflatland

BrazilFW firewall and Routers

----------


## Genis

> Mas o cara quer um que faça tudo meio que sozinho....... se alguem souber também quero.. hhehhe... tudo meio que sozinho fica difícil. Um dos mais fáceis e que tem muito tutorial que o Microtik ele disse que não serve. Tem um que é vendido aqui no Under, parece que custa 1.000,00, já fem tudo configurado é um tal PROVEBUNTU.


nossa? o provebuntu subiu tanto assim, caramba, outro dia custava 200,00 reais.

----------


## Almirgas

> nossa? o provebuntu subiu tanto assim, caramba, outro dia custava 200,00 reais.


Eu não sei com certeza,, não uso,, sei que é bom,, mas o preço por algo bom deve estar mais ou menos isso.

----------


## muriloc4

> Mas o cara quer um que faça tudo meio que sozinho....... se alguem souber também quero.. hhehhe... tudo meio que sozinho fica difícil. Um dos mais fáceis e que tem muito tutorial que o Microtik ele disse que não serve. Tem um que é vendido aqui no Under, parece que custa 1.000,00, já fem tudo configurado é um tal PROVEBUNTU.


Amigo, quem ta querendo vender o provebuntu para vc a 1000,00 ????
pois sabe que estão agindo de má fé com você e comigo.
Eu sou o desenvolvedor do provebuntu é o valor dele é 200,00.
me mande um email ([email protected] ).
www.networkslive.com.br

----------


## muriloc4

> nossa? o provebuntu subiu tanto assim, caramba, outro dia custava 200,00 reais.


ainda custa 200,00...é alguem querendo agir de má fé com o amigo.

----------


## Almirgas

> Amigo, quem ta querendo vender o provebuntu para vc a 1000,00 ????
> pois sabe que estão agindo de má fé com você e comigo.
> Eu sou o desenvolvedor do provebuntu é o valor dele é 200,00.
> me mande um email ([email protected] ).
> www.networkslive.com.br


Opa Murilo,, tudo bom,, seguinte,, eu quiz fazer uma propaganda do teu produto e quase que estraguei tuas vendas, eu nem sabia o preço, calculei que custaria uns 1.000,00, pois vi o demo e achei o teu sofware muito bom e com muitas opcões de configuração. Como o dono desse post queria algo que "fizesse tudo sozinho" eu sugeri o teu PROVEBUNTU e falei que deveria custar uns 1.000,00, pois se custasse isso tenho certeza que não estaria fora de preço, pelas facilidades que ele apresenta. Que pena que eu não conheci teu programa antes, pois eu paguei muito mais que isso pra desenvolverem um servidor em FreeBsd pra mim.
Acho que o mal entendido ficou esclarecido. E mais uma vez Murilo eu te dou os parabéns, pois desenvolver um software igual o teu e cobrar apenas 200,00 é muito bom saber que ainda tem gente boa nesse pais. Abraços, e boas vendas.

----------


## sostenes

bom eu indico a vcs o clear OS,distro cent os, uso e muitas empresas esse sistema.

ClearOS | Overview | Software

----------


## tonflatland

Boa Garoto Já Vi falar muito bem dessa Distro Também 




> bom eu indico a vcs o clear OS,distro cent os, uso e muitas empresas esse sistema.
> 
> ClearOS | Overview | Software

----------

